# This isn't normal!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted pics of her under belly last week but it didn't look like this. Now it looks like a rash that needs to be treated. She has red raised bumps.... Nu stock?? Desitin rash cream?? What can I use to dry this up? And what can I do to keep her from licking it other than a cone on her head. She freaks when I put that on her. Plus, I am at work and she stays in the crate for a few hours in the morning.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

you should get one of those padded e collars. not the electric ones but the ones that look the donuts people have to use when the get hemroids. also i'd say wrap it as best you can this is gonna sound hella ghetto but i think it'd work. it might take alot of ace bandage but with out the cone your kinda outta luck put a layer of gauze or something around it tape it up to her stomach for the time being get like a plastic bag so that when she trys to it it or scratch it the motion is transfered and the gauze doesnt rub against the rash and irittate it remember plastic is slicker than gauze or ace bandage. then wrap it nice and good with your ace bandage


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I used Vetericyn. It worked for my dogs cut that developed a bald stop that kept growing. Give it a shot. Just gotta order it online. Try amazon. Either formula works but I'd personally get the vf(vet formula.)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would go to your local feed store and get Corona. It is amazing stuff.
Corona Ointment 2oz 36 3002


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if Nu stock would work?? It seems to work for lots of skin issues. It looks nasty. I have nu stock and I am giving her a bath this afternoon with the dermabenss shampoo but alls I have on hand is the nu stock.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no Nustock would not work for this IMO. 
I would do nothing and let it heal up on it's own. The more ointment you put on it the more it will stay moist and not heal, it needs to dry up. One thing you can get and put on there to keep her from licking is Itch stick, I love itch sticks it keeps them from licking and helps dull any pain.
Petkin Itch Stick 1.5 oz

Honestly my dogs get things like that all the time, I do not get too excited they will heal up on their own. Many times owners get too worried over little things like this and I know you are a worry wort  I have seen stuff like this many times and I just stopped treating it and in a few days it goes away.

Now it could get infected from the licking if you want to work with what you have at home I would put the collar on her while she is in her crate and you are gone. That way there is no guilt because you will not be there to see it. So what if she doesn't like it, she will get over it.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Nila got a rash sort of like that a few months back so what I did was bath her really good with Oatmeal bath to help the itch and I let it be, within a week or two it was gone. If it makes you feel better give your vet a call and see what hey would suggest. My vet suggested leaving it alone for a bit but if it got worse to bring her in.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Try this one Shanon, its the only one Mel acts like himself while he has to wear it, plus its a little pillow for him when he rests his head

PETCO.com - ProCollar Premium Inflatable Protective Collar customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> no Nustock would not work for this IMO.
> I would do nothing and let it heal up on it's own. The more ointment you put on it the more it will stay moist and not heal, it needs to dry up. One thing you can get and put on there to keep her from licking is Itch stick, I love itch sticks it keeps them from licking and helps dull any pain.
> Petkin Itch Stick 1.5 oz
> 
> ...


:goodpost: IMO its the same as the other thread the only thing that has changed is from the licking it looks red now from the licking so probably a bit irritated.

Once you get the licking controlled i would say within 7 or so days it should be virtually cleared on its own.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with the let it heal on its own . and when she is in her crate with a collar I would put goldbond on it and was it off with warm water when you take her out .. my moms female shepard gets something like that on her all the time . The vet just said its from dirt and other irratents getting in there.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I gave her a medicated bath and dried her real good. Her belly sags since her first heat so it closes together where it sags allowing no air to get in. She licks to much and it got very raw looking and it's a little raised/bumpy. I just rolled up a towel and made my own make shift e-collar for now . Works like a charm  Izzo, you mentioned powder....what about baby powder with corn starch in it.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

That may work .... and would be less of a risk with injestion .. I really think it just needs to dry up and will look alot better.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Umm this area on Bella is oozing a bit of stuff. I am trying to keep it dry the best I can. What about plain corn starch?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

poor Bella, how is she feeling today???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Umm this area on Bella is oozing a bit of stuff. I am trying to keep it dry the best I can. What about plain corn starch?


LEAVE IT ALONE! lol Quit putting more stuff on it you are going to make it worse!! SHEESH  the oozing in plasma and stuff from her licking it. the Itch stick will stop the licking or put a collar on her. IMO I would just leave it alone and it will look better in a few days and dry up, provided you quit trying to put different things on it and irritating the skin.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> poor Bella, how is she feeling today???


Hi Amy! She acts fine she is just having so many skin issues that I never thought possible. She had such a gorgeous coat before she went into heat! This crap is oozing between her belly flaps now so I cleaned it with diluted ACV. Man, I wish I got a male.....I miss my boys LOL!! My first female experience is not turning out to be a very good one :hammer:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> LEAVE IT ALONE! lol Quit putting more stuff on it you are going to make it worse!! SHEESH  the oozing in plasma and stuff from her licking it. the Itch stick will stop the licking or put a collar on her. IMO I would just leave it alone and it will look better in a few days and dry up, provided you quit trying to put different things on it and irritating the skin.


Lisa STOP YELLING AT ME!!! LMAO!!! :rofl: I was afraid it was infected because it looks nasty with some pus looking goo on it. UGH!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh that sucks!!! Do you think is she was spayed before her heat it would not have happened then? Thats a shame. Trying to help her grow while you decide if you are showing her and now she has oozing belly, no fun girl!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> Try this one Shanon, its the only one Mel acts like himself while he has to wear it, plus its a little pillow for him when he rests his head
> 
> PETCO.com - ProCollar Premium Inflatable Protective Collar customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


lol thats what im talkin about the hemroid donut thing


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> ugh that sucks!!! Do you think is she was spayed before her heat it would not have happened then? Thats a shame. Trying to help her grow while you decide if you are showing her and now she has oozing belly, no fun girl!!!


Oozing belly :rofl: I don't know but maybe it would have prevented it seeing as how mange can be brought on by being in heat and hormonal influx which is when she started with it. Stress and a weakend immune system are also contributors. Sometimes I ask myslef that if I spayed her at 6 months if I would be having this problem. Who knows.....maybe Lisa does lol!! :roll:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Probably you would still be having problems and Bella wants to come live with me where she will not be poked and prodded  Your an over thinker.... not always a good thing let her be she will be fine. You do have options here. Put a collar on her and stick her butt in a crate for crate rest for a few days. In the crate so she does not freak out and run around with the collar on. Tough love honey! After that she will be fine.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Probably you would still be having problems and Bella wants to come live with me where she will not be poked and prodded  Your an over thinker.... not always a good thing let her be she will be fine. You do have options here. Put a collar on her and stick her butt in a crate for crate rest for a few days. In the crate so she does not freak out and run around with the collar on. Tough love honey! After that she will be fine.


Your so fresh lol! I may ship her to you if she doesn't get over all this skin crap! It's making me crazy! My mother calls her the "Ick" dog lol!! I got her a collar today and she has it on like it's supposed to be there lol! She is a weirdo. When she was in heat she would never pull her diaper off either. Such a good girl. Okay, I will quit poking at her per your orders :roll:
I give tough love to my kid everyday....but those puppy dog eyes kill me when it comes to the dog :flush:


----------

